# I would like to know furries perspective on this....



## The Question Guy (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## The Question Guy (Apr 9, 2016)

Can't really tell if it's hilarious or offensive....seems more so offensive.


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Apr 9, 2016)

Filthy Frank is my spirit animal.


----------



## The Question Guy (Apr 9, 2016)

So in a way this is offensive towards some furries, but not all......


----------



## Yourfurryotaku (Apr 9, 2016)

ha ha hah ah ah ahahah haha ha.
I love these vids its so funny to see someone go crazy over a fandom that they don't even have a stake in plus even if this guy could do anything he wold still have to deal with starfox, zootopia,and a bunch of other main stream antro stuff.
Its like watching a child cry about something he doesn't even like but because he doesn't like it the other kids cant ether.


----------



## PrismaKitty (Apr 9, 2016)

IDK, I laughed my ass off!


----------



## The Question Guy (Apr 9, 2016)

PrismaKitty said:


> IDK, I laughed my ass off!


Well then........I guess this wasn't as offensive as I thought it was....


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 9, 2016)

It's hard to tell if it's meant to be offensive, even though I have a feeling it was? The guy was trying hard not to laugh during the video and to be honest I laughed pretty hard myself. At the guy. I barely noticed the furries in the background


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 9, 2016)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Somnium (Apr 9, 2016)

lol he's just acting


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 9, 2016)

Of course he's acting, it's Filthy Frank. But it's a reminder that there are people out there like that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 9, 2016)

It's just a joke.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 9, 2016)

Also, relevant:



Spoiler


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 9, 2016)

I don't even need to watch this. I know who made it, and I know that this kinda thing is overly exaggerated to be funny. I'm a fan of his videos, and if some people get offended, whatever. I'm not, so I don't care. Life goes on, so should we


----------



## Somnium (Apr 9, 2016)

It looks like this guy is parodying furry haters as opposed to hating them himself


----------



## Glider (Apr 10, 2016)

You guys better know that he made a green screen of himself arguing about things, so everyone could put him anywhere, so it's not him who made this video, yee, papa Frank's is best still


----------



## Acidwrangler (Apr 10, 2016)

He's OK. my friend just recently showed me his channel. For anyone who thinks he's a dick, I recommend you go see his vids he has embarrassed himself I think than most furries. Also when he pulled the clock out I nearly choked on my laughter


----------

